# Do I need special glue for restoring a seat?



## popawheelie (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm restoring a bicycle seat and have come to the point of gluing the leather down to the foam. I did, however, hear that regular Contact cement wasn't strong enough to keep a leather seat glued down.
  Do you know what type of glue I should use, and where to find it??

Thanks for any help,

Mike.... you can email me at my.ironwork@verizon.net


----------



## JLarkin (Apr 18, 2011)

Contact cement is plenty strong.


----------



## Hiram (Apr 29, 2011)

Hi, I've worked with a product called paramount glue. its used for many things but was developed originally for leather and called lappages glue. It's a little expensive, but makes contact cement fell like elmers.  (http://www.fauxcenter.com/Supplies/Waxes-ETC-/Paramount-Glue-Quart)


----------



## popawheelie (May 2, 2011)

Hiram said:


> Hi, I've worked with a product called paramount glue. its used for many things but was developed originally for leather and called lappages glue. It's a little expensive, but makes contact cement fell like elmers.  (http://www.fauxcenter.com/Supplies/Waxes-ETC-/Paramount-Glue-Quart)




Thanks for the feedback, I'll attempt it this week. 
Mike


----------

